# Visa for Cyprus



## Traveler123 (Feb 1, 2009)

Does anyone know where to find reliable information about obtaining long-stay visas for Cyprus for a US citizen? Does Cyprus have a retirement visa? I could not find any clear list of requirements on the consulate sites. Thanks.


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

Traveler123 said:


> Does anyone know where to find reliable information about obtaining long-stay visas for Cyprus for a US citizen? Does Cyprus have a retirement visa? I could not find any clear list of requirements on the consulate sites. Thanks.


I am a US citizen and as far as I was told it is similar to what it used to be for expats from the UK - sufficient funds to support yourself basically. I am not at retirement age and my wife also holds an EU passport so it was not an issue but I have spoken to other Americans about it. If you email me I can give you contact info of someone who could tell you all the facts.


----------

